# Accutron Problem...



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hey up all

my 218 accy has started playing up, from a thread a few weeks ago, i was prompted to get it out and install a new battery, all was well but a fter a few hours i noticed it was miles behind the actual time...

now, the second hand is sweeping as smooth as you like, it's humming beautifully but are now refusing to move









anyone know what the problem would be?, mebbe a gummed up canon assembly? or is it an indication that a service is in order?










john...

ps whilst i have been typing this message, i reset the hands and it's going again but probably not for long


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Difficult to say without seeing it John...but could be an indexing problem; did you install a silver oxide battery or an alkaline one?

Humming is good...nothing wrong with the electronics...it doesn't sound too serious but I very much doubt it is a gummed up canon pinion.

PM if you want someone to look at it.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Difficult to say without seeing it John...but could be an indexing problem; did you install a silver oxide battery or an alkaline one?
> 
> Humming is good...nothing wrong with the electronics...it doesn't sound too serious but I very much doubt it is a gummed up canon pinion.
> 
> ...


hello paul

thanks for the reply, i can't remember which type it was (think it was an 1130, the same as i removed)

the chuffing thing is still running now just to make me look like a liar (same happens at work when machinery goes on the blink- bring out the maintenance peeps and it's suddenly working again!!!)

i'll whip the back off and see what cell i installed









thanks, john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

paul

the cell was a maxell *sr1130sw silver oxide* type, does this make a difference?, the one that i removed was exactly the same and from the same shop too









john

btw, it's still going and keeping time


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

John,

The sr1130sw is the same as a *390* which measures 11.6 diameter x 3.1 height. I normally fit a *344* (sr1136sw) which measures

11.6 diameter x 3.6 height...so a little thicker but it probably doesn't make any difference as look as the contacts are good on the battery. Both are silver oxide.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Jon,

It's the setting clutch. A common problem on 218s and relatively easy to sort out. You'll need some Moebius 8201 grease to do the job properly.


----------

